# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  کتاب PDF آموزش کامل جاوا اسکریپت

## lord_helgard

دوستان عزیز ، در زیر کتاب آموزش کامل جاوا اسکریپت نوشته دوست خوبمون جناب آقای هادی احمدی که به همراه 42 سورس و پروژه قابل اجرا می باشد در اختیار شما دوستان گرامی دارد 
لینک دانلود منبع : barfaksite.ir

----------

